# anyone want a dog....?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

before I kill the little . woke up to an eaten shirt by Diesel.. only thing left was the shoulders and sleeves... he's done this numerous times


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That sucks must have tasted yummy !! Lol how do u know it's Jim? Maybe he is being set up...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he eats everything... done it since he was a pup.. plus his belly is hard..lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

this is to give u an idea of how much he ate

on the left used to be a shirt


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol thats payback for making him stop playing yesterday lmao.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hate to see that POOP! lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I know how you feel. When Nitro was a puppy he ate my absolute favourite gym T-shirt. All that was left was the little Everlast tag...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

he'll probably throw the majority of it up, but the rest will be come out as fabric


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not as bad as when one of my old pups managed to get a hold of a sleeve to a brand new suit jacket that I didn't get to wear. I needed one so I had to buy another the same day. Two jackets $360 lol


----------

